# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Địa điểm đi chơi noel, tết dương lịch 2016 - Dia diem di choi noel, tet duong lich 20

## hangnt

*Ngày lễ Giáng sinh và năm mới 2016 đang tới gần, bạn đang băn khoăn chưa biết đi chơi ở đâu tại Hà Nội và Sài Gòn nhân dịp Noel và năm mới 2016? Hãy tham khảo một vài gợi ý dưới đây do Didau.Org tổng hợp nhé:*

*Địa điểm ở Hà Nội*

*1. Phố Hàng Mã – Lương Văn Can*

Dịp Noel về, con phố nhỏ Hàng Mã lại rực rỡ náo nhiệt hơn với những dòng người từ khắp nơi đổ về tham quan mua sắm. Phố Hàng Mã, Lương Văn Can là phố chuyên đồ trang trí, con phố này luôn rực rỡ màu đỏ may mắn. Đến Noel hay Tết, phố lại được trang trí bởi rất nhiều màu sắc, của ông già Noel leo ống khói, những bông hoa tuyết, hoa chuông cùng những cây thông lấp lánh đèn màu.

Khi thành phố lên đèn cũng là lúc phố Hàng Mã rực sáng trong muôn màu, thu hút mọi người dân và khách du lịch Hà Nội.  

*
2. Nhà thờ 

- Nhà thờ Lớn*

Mỗi dịp Giáng sinh về, những nhà thờ cổ kính ở Hà Nội lại trở thành những điểm thăm quan hút khách bậc nhất. Năm nào cũng vậy, vào đêm Giáng sinh, để có được một chỗ đứng ở đây bạn sẽ phải tới từ rất sớm bởi chỉ chập choạng tối là nơi đây đã đông nghẹt người. Là trung tâm của các hoạt động Công giáo tại Hà Nội và các vùng phụ cận, Nhà thờ Lớn Hà Nội như thường lệ vẫn là nơi được trang hoàng lộng lẫy nhất.

Sau một đêm Noel vui vẻ, bạn sẽ tha hồ được tận hưởng những món ăn ngon ở các tuyến phố gần đó như phố Ấu Triệu, phố Lý Quốc Sư, phố Nhà Thờ, Nhà Chung…


*- Nhà thờ Hàm Long – Nhà thờ đẹp nhất Hà Nội*

Nhà thờ Hàm Long với hai mặt tiền trông ra các phố Hàm Long, Ngô Thì Nhậm, được xem là một trong những nhà thờ đẹp nhất Hà Nội. Những dòng người nô nức đổ về nhà thờ Hàm Long hay khoảnh khắc một đôi bạn trẻ đón Giáng sinh ngay ngoài cổng nhà thờ bằng những ngọn nến lãng mạn xếp quanh chân mình là những hình ảnh quen thuộc của người dân thủ đô mỗi mùa Noel tới. Với lối kiến trúc đẹp, cách trang hoàng lộng lẫy, tỉ mỉ, công phu, nhà thờ Hàm Long luôn điểm đến thú vị dành cho các bạn trẻ trong mùa Noel.

Ngoài ra còn có các nhà thờ khác như: Nhà thờ Cửa Bắc (56 Phan Ðình Phùng, quận Ba Đình), Nhà thờ Thịnh Liệt (Ngõ Giáp Bát), Nhà thờ Phùng Khoang (quận Thanh xuân), Nhà thờ Sainte Marie (37 Hai Bà Trưng), Nhà thờ Hàng Bột (162 Tôn Ðức Thắng), Nhà thờ Nam Đồng (178 Nguyễn Lương Bằng) …cũng là những điểm đến lý tưởng trong dịp Noel sắp tới.

*3. Hồ Gươm*

Người ta thường nói rằng: Ai đến Hà Nội mà chưa đến Hồ Gươm thì có thể nói chưa đến Hà Nội. Hồ Gươm vốn đã đẹp, trong đêm Giáng sinh lại trở nên lung linh, huyền ảo hơn khi khắp không gian đều được trang hoàng bởi ánh đèn lấp lánh.

Đến Hồ Gươm trong dịp lễ Noel, bạn sẽ thấy một không khí rất lạ khi cùng người thương nắm tay nhau dạo phố, bạn có thể ghé thăm phiên chợ đêm với nhiều mặt hàng đặc sắc.  

Nếu không phải là tín đồ của mua sắm, bạn có thể cảm nhận không khí Giáng sinh trong một góc nhỏ ở quán Café...


*4. Các Trung tâm thương mại*

- Vincom Center Nguyễn Chí Thanh

Người dân thủ đô cũng sẽ được trải nghiệm không gian ‘Giáng Sinh Đỏ diệu kỳ’ tại Vincom Center Nguyễn Chí Thanh và đón nhận những món quà ấm áp, ngọt ngào nhân ngày Noel..

- Times City - rực rỡ ánh đèn và những tạo hình trang trí hút mắt.

Khu quảng trường tràn ngập sắc màu với các bóng đèn led, tạo hình hộp quà và cây thông Noel. Dòng chữ “Merry Christmas’ khiến không ít người xốn xang, chờ đón đêm Giáng sinh an lành bên bạn bè và gia đình.

- Royal City - Trung tâm thương mại này đón chào Giáng sinh với cây thông lấp lánh, hoành tráng cùng nhiều hoạt động vui chơi giải trí. 

*5. Khách sạn Metropole*

Nằm giao cắt trên đường Ngô Quyền và Lý Thái Tổ cạnh vườn hoa chéo, đi từ Lý Thái Tổ lên rồi gửi xe ngay bên đường, bạn có thể để thoải mái vui chơi đến tận đêm.

Khách sạn Sofitel Metropole vốn đã nổi tiếng là một trong những khách sạn đẹp nhất Hà Nội. Tối đến, toàn bộ khu vực xung quanh Metropole như biến thành một con đường ánh sáng lung linh huyền ảo.

Các bức tường quanh khách sạn được thắp sáng rực rỡ. Bên mặt đối diện vườn hoa có căn nhà gỗ và một cây thông thấp được trang trí bằng vô số đèn và đồ trang trí đúng kiểu Noel. Ánh sáng ở đây là tốt nhất và đẹp nhất. Đèn vàng tạo cảm giác ấm áp và mang đúng không khí Noel. Khung cảnh thấp, nhiều chi tiết dễ lấy gọn khung hình và rất đẹp.


*6. Công viên Hồ Tây*

Cứ vào dịp Noel, Công viên Hồ Tây lại được trang hoàng lộng lẫy với những hình ảnh vô cùng đẹp đẽ thân quen với các em nhỏ và tất cả mọi người: ông già Noel, chiếc xe tuần lộc, cây thông, những gói quà tặng,…

Công viên Hồ Tây càng trở nên sôi động và vui tươi hơn với các tiểu cảnh được trang trí đẹp mắt khắp hai công viên (Công viên Nước và Công viên Mặt trời Mới), cùng các hoạt động bổ ích cho các trẻ nhỏ cùng gia đình trong cả ngày và các bạn thanh thiếu niên đặc biệt vào buổi tối.

*Địa điểm tại Sài Gòn*

*1. Nhà thờ Đức Bà*



Nhà thờ Đức Bà, điểm đi chơi Noel ở TP HCM không thể bỏ qua. Ảnh: Internet.
Nằm ở vị trí thuận lợi ngay tại khu vực trung tâm của thành phố với hàng loạt điểm vui chơi xung quanh, nhà thờ Đức Bà là cái tên không thể không nhắc tới trong danh sách "địa điểm đi chơi Noel ở TP HCM".

Với những con đường lung linh ánh đèn, không gian sầm uất, nhà thờ Đức Bà là nơi tuyệt vời để bạn cảm nhận không khí lễ hội sôi động, vui vẻ và ấm áp. Ngoài việc lưu giữ lại những khoảnh khắc Giáng sinh vui vẻ, bạn còn có thể cùng người thân thưởng thức những món ăn đa dạng và cực kì hấp dẫn trên những con phố xung quanh.

*2. Những xóm đạo*



Xóm đạo - địa điểm chơi Noel cho những người thích không gian yên tĩnh. Ảnh: Internet.
Nếu bạn ưa thích một không gian yên tĩnh, khu vực các xóm đạo chính là địa điểm đi chơi Noel tuyệt vời ở TP HCM.

Một trong những địa điểm được các bạn trẻ yêu thích nhất phải kể đến xóm đạo Tam Hà ở quận Thủ Đức. Vẻ lung linh của nhà thờ Tam Hà chính là điểm nhấn thu hút đông đảo khách tham quan tìm đến xóm đạo này trong dịp Giáng sinh.

Tiếp theo, xóm đạo quận 8 nằm tại đường Phạm Thế Hiển được trang trí cực kì đẹp mắt với ông già Noel, những cây thông phủ tuyết trắng xóa, tượng Đức Mẹ và chúa Jesus cùng với rất nhiều hang đá… chắc chắn sẽ là địa điểm tuyệt vời để bạn tận hưởng không khí Giáng sinh thật an lành.

Ngoài ra, các xóm đạo như xóm đạo Từ Đức ở quận Thủ Đức, xóm đạo Nghĩa Phát ở quận Tân Bình, xóm đạo Tân Phú, xóm đạo quận 3, xóm đạo quận 8… cũng là những điểm đến vô cùng lý tưởng trong dịp Noel với những con phố được trang hoàng lộng lẫy, giăng đầy đèn hoa.

*3. Nhà hát thành phố*



Ảnh: Internet.
Vị trí nằm tại khu vực tập trung nhiều khách sạn 4, 5 sao khiến cho không khí Giáng sinh tạ Nhà hát thành phố mang nhiều hơi hướng châu Âu và rất khác biệt so với những nơi khác. Không chỉ có Nhà hát thành phố được trang trí bắt mắt, tại sảnh của những khách sạn xung quanh cũng được trang hoàng vô cùng lộng lẫy sẽ là cơ hội để bạn chụp những bức hình đẹp, lưu lại kỉ niệm về một lễ Giáng sinh ấm áp và vui vẻ.

*4. Phố đi bộ Nguyễn Huệ*

Cả con phố ngập tràn những ánh đèn đủ màu sắc tuyệt đẹp, không khí sôi động với dòng người tấp nập qua lại và vẻ lộng lẫy của các trung tâm thương mại, quán café, quán ăn xung quanh khiến cho mọi người thêm phần háo hức. Chính không gian vui vẻ đó khiến cho phố đi bộ trở thành một địa điểm đi chơi ở Tp HCM hấp dẫn, thu hút đông đảo bạn trẻ tìm tới.

*5. Phố người Hoa*

Nằm tại đường Hải Thượng Lãn Ông, phố người Hoa là khu vực bán đồ Giáng sinh nổi tiếng ở Sài Gòn. Chính vì vậy, ghé thăm nơi này bạn sẽ cảm nhận rõ rệt không khí Giáng sinh bao phủ khắp nơi với những món đồ màu sắc rực rỡ, đủ chủng loại.

Ngoài danh sách "những địa điểm đi chơi Noel ở TP HCM" kể trên, ở Sài Gòn còn rất nhiều địa điểm khác để bạn vui chơi trong dịp Giáng sinh như: chợ Bến Thành, tòa nhà Bitexco, cầu Ánh Sao, các thánh đường lớn…

----------


## hangnt

*Địa điểm đi chơi tết dương lịch 2016*

*Khởi hành từ Hà Nội

Hồ Ba Bể*



Là điểm đến yên tĩnh, với không gian khoáng đạt, hài hòa, hồ Ba Bể thích hợp cho kỳ nghỉ cùng gia đình. Ảnh: Phương Nam
Nằm trong danh sách 16 hồ nước đẹp nhất thế giới do MSN bình chọn, Ba Bể thích hợp cho một kỳ nghỉ gần gũi với thiên nhiên. Ở độ cao khoảng 145m so với mực nước biển, Ba Bể là hồ nước ngọt tự nhiên lớn nhất Việt Nam thuộc xã Nam Mẫu, huyện Ba Bể, tỉnh Bắc Kạn, cách Hà Nội khoảng 230 km. Với kỳ nghỉ 4 ngày Tết Dương lịch năm nay, bạn nên dành khoảng 3 ngày đến chơi hồ Ba Bể, nghỉ tại nhà sàn của người Tày bên hồ để hiểu hơn về văn hóa Tày và thưởng thức các món ngon đánh bắt từ chính hồ nước này.

*Bản Lác*

Là khu du lịch thuộc huyện miền núi Mai Châu, tỉnh Hòa Bình, bản Lác cách Hà Nội khoảng 140 km, là nơi thích hợp cho nhóm bạn bè cùng đi dã ngoại để khám phá nếp sống của người Thái đen nơi rẻo cao. Bản Lác đã có tuổi đời trên 700 năm, dân bản chủ yếu là người Thái đen sống yên bình với nghề trồng lúa nương và dệt thổ cẩm. Hiện nay bản Lác có hơn 20 nhà nghỉ homestay rộng rãi, thoáng mát dành cho khách du lịch. Trong bữa cơm chiều bên ché rượu cần ngây ngất, du khách sẽ được cùng gia chủ thưởng thức những món ngon riêng có của núi rừng như gà đồi, măng đắng, nếp nương... và lắc lư cùng điệu xòe Thái giao duyên.

Đi dạo một vòng khu chợ trong bản, bạn còn có thể thử đồ, chụp ảnh mà không sợ bị để ý hay than phiền. Hãy thuê một bộ trang phục truyền thống để dạo chơi nhé. Điều thú vị ở bản Lác là đi tới đâu du khách cũng có thể bắt gặp hình ảnh những người phụ nữ ngồi trước cửa nhà dệt vải, đôi bàn tay khéo léo thoăn thoắt nhưng miệng vẫn luôn tươi cười mời bạn vào xem những sản phẩm thổ cẩm thủ công. 

*Đại Lải*

Nếu muốn tận hưởng một kỳ nghỉ sang trọng và đẳng cấp hơn thì Flamingo Đại Lải resort là địa chỉ phù hợp. Nơi đây vừa được vinh danh là một trong 10 khu resort, khách sạn đẹp nhất hành tinh theo bình chọn từ website về thiết kế uy tín Design Boom hàng đầu của Italy.

Cách trung tâm Hà Nội khoảng 40 km, đây là khu nghỉ dưỡng để bạn tận hưởng mọi tiện nghi hiện đại, không khí trong lành và nhiều dịch vụ phù hợp với nhóm bạn và gia đình. Đây là nơi bạn có thể nghỉ ngơi qua đêm, nhưng cũng có thể chỉ thư giãn trong ngày. Hồ Đại Lải êm đềm, bạn có thể dạo chơi, ngắm cảnh trên du thuyền, các trò chơi với bóng nước... Đạp xe quanh khu resort cũng rất thư giãn. Nhà hàng, quán bar có khá nhiều lựa chọn phục vụ nhiều đối tượng du khách. Đặc biệt, Flamingo Đại Lải mới khánh thành bể bơi nước nóng ngoài trời lớn nhất miền Bắc, nằm giữa không gian xanh. Bên cạnh đó còn có khu xông hơi và massage tiện nghi. Những gia đình có trẻ nhỏ cũng không cần lo lắng vì tại đây có rất nhiều trò chơi hấp dẫn cho trẻ em như trượt cỏ, trượt ván, câu cá, đi cano, thuyền buồm...



Flamingo Đại Lải - điểm đến sang trọng gần Hà Nội thích hợp cho bạn bè và gia đình. Ảnh: Hải Tre
*Biển Hải Tiến*

Đi biển mùa đông là trải nghiệm thú vị mà ngày càng nhiều người cảm thấy hứng thú. Nằm cách Hà Nội chừng 170 km, cách thành phố Thanh Hóa 20 km, biển Hải Tiến, huyện Hoằng Hóa, Thanh Hóa là lựa chọn phù hợp cho những ai yêu thích sự yên tĩnh, thiên nhiên hoang sơ và sự riêng tư, phù hợp cho kỳ nghỉ cùng gia đình. Có thể nói biển Hải Tiến là bãi biển gần Hà Nội mà nhất nước trong xanh, sạch sẽ. Là điểm đến mới, chưa đông đúc nên bạn hoàn toàn có thể tự do cùng trời biển mà không sợ bị nhiều người làm phiền. Dịch vụ ở đây cũng đã có khá đầy đủ, với khách sạn, các quán ăn... Những ngày nghỉ đầu năm mới, đến với vùng biển vắng, bạn hãy tản bộ trên bờ cát, ghé thăm làng chài hiền hòa vào buổi sáng và mua hải sản tươi ngon về nhờ người dân nấu giúp với giá cả hợp lý.

*Khởi hành từ TP HCM

Hồ Cốc - Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu*

Biển Hồ Cốc thuộc huyện Xuyên Mộc của tỉnh Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu, cách TP HCM 150 km. Hồ Cốc nổi bật với những hàng dương xanh cùng tiếng gió reo vi vu bên bờ biển dài khoảng 3 km. Đây là thắng cảnh du lịch mới, được đầu tư khai thác vài năm gần đây và cũng chưa thu hút đông đảo du khách nên vẫn giữ được nhiều nét đẹp của thiên nhiên. Biển Hồ Cốc đẹp hoang sơ với nước biển trong xanh, cát trắng mịn, khu bãi tắm rộng, độ dốc thoai thoải... Khi đến nơi đây, ngoài việc nơi đây có thể tắm biển, ngắm cảnh, khám phá vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên, bạn còn được thưởng thức nhiều loại hải sản tươi ngon, cùng khám phá nhiều thú vui khác như lặn bắt hoặc câu mực, câu cá. Điểm đặc biệt là xung quanh phòng có sân vườn trồng cây xanh và có thể nhìn ra biển. Đây là nơi có không gian yên tĩnh, mát mẻ và rất dễ chịu, phù hợp để nghỉ dưỡng trong những dịp lễ Tết.

*Bến Tre - Tiền Giang*


Bến Tre và Tiền Giang là hai tỉnh thuộc Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, cách TP HCM chỉ khoảng 85 km. Tại đây, bạn sẽ được như đi tàu, chèo xuồng, được thả hồn vào không khí trong lành của miền Tây yên ả với những cảnh làng quê thanh bình, hàng dừa xanh mát. Những con đò và ngọn gió sông Tiền sẽ đưa các bạn về với phong cảnh cồn Tứ Linh, Cồn Long, Cồn Phụng... bên trên là những vườn cây trái xanh tươi quanh năm. Những chiếc xuồng ba lá còn đưa các bạn đi vào những con rạch nhỏ, để cùng thử tay chèo, cùng be mương tát cá, cùng ăn với người miệt vườn bữa ăn đồng quê. Bạn còn được thưởng thức nhiều món ăn ngon, dân dã như cá tai tượng chiên xù, canh chua cá hú, cà rô kho tộ... Rất nhiều người ở TP HCM nhiều năm nhưng chưa từng đến những vùng sông nước như thế này nên dịp đầu năm là thời điểm rất thích hợp. Bạn chỉ cần dành tối đa 2 ngày cho tour này, được tổ chức thường xuyên. 

*Bò Cạp Vàng*

Cách TP HCM 30 km theo hướng phà Cát lái, thuộc xã Phước Khánh, huyện Nhơn Trạch, tỉnh Đồng Nai, Bò Cạp Vàng là khu du lịch sinh thái lý tưởng cho khách vào mỗi dịp cuối tuần hoặc lễ Tết. Nơi đây có diện tích gần 4 ha, 200 lán trại nhà sàn, nhà chòi, có võng nằm, ghế ngồi dọc theo 2 bên bờ sông và vườn cây ăn trái. Đây là nơi có không gian rộng, thoáng đãng thích hợp cho các buổi picnic hay cắm trại, thư giãn sau những ngày bận rộn. Khu du lịch này còn có nhiều dịch vụ vui chơi như câu cá, chèo xuồng, đi xe đạp nước và các trò chơi tập thể như kéo co, cà kheo, khăn bịt mắt... Ngoài ra, khu du lịch sinh thái Bò Cạp Vàng có hình thành khu sinh hoạt ngoài trời và cấm trại dã ngoại, đặc biệt có trò chơi cảm giác mạnh dành riêng cho giới trẻ. Nơi đây cũng có những món ăn đậm chất "đồng quê" như: gà nướng niêu đất, cá lóc nướng trui, canh chua, cá kho tộ... Đến Bò Cạp Vàng, du khách như được tìm về với dáng quê xưa, mộc mạc, đơn sơ nhưng không kém phần hấp dẫn.

*Quần đảo Hải Tặc*


Nếu thích vẻ đẹp của biển thật hoang sơ, đảo Hải Tặc chính là điểm đến không ồn ào cho du khách trong dịp này. Quần đảo này trải ra trên vùng biển rộng 5 km, dài 7 km, thuộc tỉnh Kiên Giang, được xem là một điểm đến lạ lùng ngay từ tên gọi. Thiên nhiên nơi đây đẹp hoang sơ và rất kỳ bí. Bạn có thể đắm mình trong làn nước biển xanh trong, mát rượi một cách vô tư thoải mái mà không lo ngại về việc phải chi trả bất kỳ một chi phí nào cả. Đảo có nhiều hải sản đặc trưng như cá mú, tôm, ghẹ… Nếu muốn thưởng thức, bạn có thể nhờ nhà dân làm giúp món ăn đặc trưng như lẩu cá mú, ghẹ rang muối ớt... Hay với những chuyến du lịch dã ngoại, du khách có thể tự ngụp lặn dưới làn nước biển xanh trong để tự tay bắt những con ốc cờ, cua đá, các loài ốc biển, cá biển… sau đó dùng những cành cây khô để nướng cá hay luộc ốc rồi cùng nhau nhâm nhi. Điều này sẽ mang lại rất nhiều thú vị cho bạn.

Để đến Hải Tặc, bạn phải ngồi xe khoảng 350 km từ TP HCM về Hà Tiên, rồi đi tàu mất khoảng một giờ để ra tới đảo. Ngoài đảo không có nhà nghỉ hay khách sạn, cũng chẳng có những quán ăn để phục vụ du khách. Tuy nhiên, nếu muốn ngủ lại, bạn vẫn có thể xin ở tạm nhà dân hoặc có thể ngồi tàu về lại Hà Tiên để tiếp tục tham quan những cảnh đẹp khác.

----------


## hangnt

*Hấp dẫn Ngày hội Giáng sinh gia đình “chuẩn” Châu Âu*

*Đến với Ngày hội Giáng sinh gia đình tại Ecopark ngày 19/12, du khách sẽ thỏa sức tham dự hàng loạt hoạt động mới lạ như lạc bước vào thế giới bánh Giáng sinh truyền thống, nhà bánh gừng, hòa mình vào những tiết mục nhạc kịch đặc sắc...*

Với mong muốn mang tới cho các gia đình cơ hội trải nghiệm không khí ngày hội Giáng sinh theo đúng phong cách Châu Âu truyền thống, Ecopark đã biến trung tâm tiệc ngoài trời Paper – Pavilion trở nên lung linh huyền ảo với hàng trăm bóng điện rực rỡ như những câu chuyện cổ tích. Những người bán hàng sẽ hóa thân thành ông già noel, chú tuần lộc mũi đỏ đáng yêu, hay công chúa tuyết duyên dáng.



Ngày hội Giáng sinh gia đình được tổ chức trong công viên mùa Xuân rộng 3ha
Rất nhiều loại bánh Giáng sinh truyền thống trên thế giới như cookies, chocolate, truffle, bánh gừng, bánh khúc cây…. sẽ được thực hiện bởi chính tay các đầu bếp nổi tiếng đến từ khách sạn Intercontinetal Hà Nội Westlake, Metropole. Đặc biệt, bước ra từ truyện cổ Grim, khu làng bánh gừng có diện tích 3m2 là điểm nhấn của ngày hội. Một đoàn tàu chạy quanh ngôi làng phủ tuyết trắng xóa, hay hàng cây thông rung rinh trước ngôi nhà có ống khói đang chờ ông già noel cưỡi xe chở quà tới sẽ như một món quà độc đáo hiện thực hóa ước mơ của trẻ thơ.



Ngôi làng bánh gừng tưởng chừng chỉ có trong cổ tích
Những du khách yêu mến làm bánh sẽ có cơ hội được tận tay làm nên những chiếc cookies vô cùng đáng yêu và ngon miệng tại khu dạy làm bánh gia đình do chuyên gia ẩm thực Trần Hồng Nhung hướng dẫn. Các em nhỏ cũng có thể tự tay tạo hình những chiếc bánh hình bông tuyết, quả chuông, cây thông, chiếc kẹo que của riêng mình.

Bên cạnh đó, ngày hội Giáng sinh còn có hàng trăm mặt hàng trang trí đặc sắc dành riêng cho Giáng sinh, các sản phẩm handmade độc đáo làm từ giấy dó, giấy thủ công, các chất liệu tái chế… được biến hóa thành những vật dụng dùng hằng ngày như túi xách, đèn bàn, thiệp mời, tranh treo tường vô cùng nghệ thuật…. Tất cả các gian hàng đều sử dụng lợi nhuận thu được ủng hộ cho quỹ từ thiện dành cho trẻ em nghèo vùng cao.



Nhiều các mặt hàng trang sức, trang trí gia đình lạ mắt được bày bán tại ngày hội
Đặc biệt, ngày hội Giáng sinh gia đình không thể thiếu các vở nhạc kịch được phỏng theo những tác phẩm nổi tiếng hay những nhân vật đang được yêu thích. Các thiếu nhi thuộc đoàn diễn nghệ thuật Sân khấu mặt trời nhỏ sẽ biểu diễn 12 vở nhạc kịch vui nhộn xoay quanh chủ đề Giáng sinh như Xưởng sản xuất đồ chơi của ông già Noel; Nữ hoàng băng giá; ông già Noel giáng trần; ảo thuật… Sân khấu nhạc kịch sẽ không chỉ là sân khấu biểu diễn một chiều thông thường, mà có sự tương tác với khán giả, để chính những người tham gia ngày hội Giáng sinh gia đình có thể tham gia vào các vở nhạc kịch và tận hưởng không khí Giáng sinh tuyệt vời nhất.

Tối đến, rạp chiếu phim ngoài trời sẽ trở thành điểm hẹn của những “fan” yêu thích điện ảnh. Những bộ phim hoạt hình về Giáng sinh nổi tiếng sẽ được chiếu miễn phí. Ngày hội Giáng sinh gia đình 2015 hứa hẹn mang tới cho du khách một trải nghiệm Giáng sinh rất “Châu Âu” giữa lòng Hà Nội.




> Ngày hội Giáng sinh gia đình 2015 được tổ chức tại Trung tâm tiệc ngoài trời Paper Pavilion nằm trong công viên Mùa Xuân, Khu đô thị Ecopark rộng 3ha. Đây hứa hẹn sẽ trở thành sự kiện thường niên dành cho các gia đình mỗi dịp Giáng sinh về. Chương trình sẽ diễn ra từ 10h sáng tới 7h tối ngày 19/12 và miễn phí dành cho tất cả các khách tham quan.

----------


## hangnt

*5 điểm chơi Noel 'xả láng' ở Hà Nội*

*Bạn có 'gấu' hay bạn vẫn FA, điều này không quan trọng, chỉ cần rủ cạ cứng đi cùng tới những nơi này là sẽ vui hết nấc.

1. Lễ hội tuyết -  Savico Megamall Long Biên*

_Thời gian: 19-20/12/2015_

Lễ hội tuyết là một trong những hoạt động được nhiều teen mong chờ mỗi khi dịp Giáng sinh đến gần. Tiếp nối truyền thống từ hai năm trước, năm nay lễ hội này tiếp tục được tổ chức tại Savico Megamall Long Biên.

Theo thông tin hé lộ từ ban tổ chức, năm nay ở trung tâm thương mại này sẽ có con đường hoa anh đào tuyết tuyệt đẹp, tha hồ cho các teen check-in, pose hình.



Con đường hoa anh đào được ban tổ chức hé lộ.
Giống như những năm trước, lễ hội năm nay còn diễn ra nhiều hoạt động thú vị như  talkshow, cuộc thi Yuki matsuri cosplay contest, catwalk... Một phần chính của lễ hội chính là khu hội chợ phong phú với nhiều gian hàng được thiết kế theo phong cách đặc trưng của Nhật Bản từ các sản phẩm văn hóa, ẩm thực, handmade, thời trang, đến khu thuê đồ để các tha hồ mặc thử các trang phục Nhật, cosplay, costume...

Cuối tuần này diễn ra rồi nha, ai chưa biết đi đâu thì note vào luôn nhé.

*2. Loạt hoạt động Noel vui nhộn tại Hà Nội Creative City số1 Lương Yên*
*
Chợ phiên Vintage*

_Thời gian: 8h - 19h ngày 19-20/12/2015_

Độc, dị, lạ, hiếm là những sản phẩm do những chủ shop cực kỳ thân thiện tham gia hội chợ phiên lần này. Đến đây bạn có thể kiếm cho mình nhiều đồ ưng ý với giá phải chăng.

Trong ngày 20/12, bạn có thể tham gia chương trình "xúng xính giáng sinh", khám phá công thức trở thành FASHIONISTA chỉ với 6 món đồ cơ bản; cùng trò chuyện, chứng kiến Stylist An Đoàn và Makeup Artist Hoàng Thu Trang trực tiếp thực hành tư vấn phối đồ và trang điểm.

Tối chủ nhật 20/12, vào lúc 19h - 21h, các bạn có cơ hội hóa thân thành những chú Gia Tinh đáng yêu, cùng giúp ông già Noel chuẩn bị những món quà đầy ý nghĩa dành tặng cho các bạn nhỏ.
*
Speed date - Hẹn hò chớp nhoáng*

_Thời gian: 19h30 - 21h30 ngày 24/12_

Hẹn hò chớp nhoáng là cơ hội cho các chàng trai, cô gái single tìm được một nửa của đời mình trong không gian ấm cúng, lãng mạn. Chương trình hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến niềm vui và những sắc màu ấm nóng cho những bạn trẻ vẫn chưa có dự định đặc biệt nào cho đêm Noel này.



Nhiều hoạt động thú vị sẽ diễn ra tại HNCC trong đêm Noel.
*Couple mặc đồ đôi, nhận ngay quà Xmas* 

Các couple đến Hanoi Creative City khi mặc đồ đôi (áo đôi, giày đôi, mũ đôi, khăn đôi) trong đêm Noel sẽ nhận ngay những món quà Xmas thú vị từ chương trình. Những chàng trai, cô gái single cũng đừng lo lắng khi chưa có “một nửa” cùng tay trong tay đi chơi ngày Giáng sinh tại HNCC nhé, hãy đi cùng rủ cạ cứng mặc đồ đôi và đến tham dự cùng. Trong ngày đặc biệt này, Hanoi Creative City cũng dành những phần quà này cho các couple "nam - nam", "nữ - nữ" nữa đó !

*Xem phim ngoài trời miễn phí*

_Thời gian: 17h - 19h ngày 24/12/2015_

Các bạn trẻ đến HNCC vào đêm Noel còn có thể lựa chọn hình thức xem phim miễn phí ngoài trời với những bộ phim xoay quanh chủ đề tình yêu và Giáng sinh vô cùng thú vị.
*
Music Night*

_Thời gian: 19h30 - 22h30  ngày 24/12/2015_

Bữa tiệc âm nhạc ngoài trời với các ca khúc Giáng sinh đặc sắc được tạo nên bởi những vị khách mời là các ca sĩ, band nhạc, DJ vô cùng tài năng.

*Shopping giảm giá* 

Ngày hội Sale-off tại toàn bộ các gian hàng ăn uống, thời trang, game,.. của toà nhà trong cả ngày 24/12 cho các tín đồ shopping và yêu thích sản phẩm sáng tạo: 

*3. Lâu đài tuyết trắng - AEON MALL Long Biên*

_Thời gian: 19 - 31/12/2015_

Cuối tuần này 19 - 20/12, ở đây sẽ xuất hiện một lâu đài tuyết. Đây là lần đầu tiên tại Hà Nội bạn sẽ được nhìn thấy tuyết trắng đó! Sự kiện hấp dẫn này sẽ xuyên suốt Giáng sinh và chào đón năm mới.



Lâu đài tuyết chắc sẽ khiến nhiều bạn thích thú.
Ngoài ra, đến đây bạn có thể tham gia nhiều hoạt động hấp dẫn như Hội chợ hàng siêu rẻ, đêm nhạc Acoustic lãng mạn cùng các hoạt động miễn phí hấp dẫn như bói bài Tarot, vẽ Henna....

*4. Lễ hội Ông già Noel - The Garden*

_Thời gian: 20h ngày 24/12/2015_

Lễ hội sẽ có sự góp mặt của ca sĩ Thái Thùy Linh với vai trò cô Noel, ông già Noel béo nhất Việt Nam, đặc biệt sẽ có phần hóa thân thành ca sĩ nổi tiếng Elvis Presley và Taylor Swift với các tác phẩm bất hủ dành riêng cho mùa Giáng Sinh.



Lễ hội Ông già Noel lần đầu tiên được tổ chức Việt Nam.
Ông già Noel béo nhất Việt Nam còn mang theo quà là 2000 chiếc mũ Noel để tặng cho khách hàng có mặt trong buổi biểu diễn đêm Noel nữa đấy.

*5. Công viên nước Hồ Tây*

_Thời gian: Hai ngày 23 - 24/12/2015_

Cũng giống như mọi năm, năm nay công viên nước Hồ Tây tiếp tục tổ chức nhiều hoạt động Noel. Nhưng thay vì con đường tuyết bị chê tơi tả vào năm ngoái, năm nay ở đây sẽ diễn ra chương trình ca nhạc với sự tham gia của các ca sĩ Tuấn Hưng, Noo Phước Thịnh và nhiều gương mặt ca sĩ trẻ.



Công viên nước trang hoàng lộng lẫy trong dịp Noel.

----------


## hangnt

*Vui Giáng sinh, năm mới tại Đầm Sen*

*Bạn và gia đình sẽ có cơ hội tham gia buổi diễu hành, bữa tiệc âm nhạc hay lễ hội ẩm thực thú vị trong những ngày cuối năm.*

Không khí Giáng sinh tại Đầm Sen sẽ trở nên nhộn nhịp, rộn ràng với sự xuất hiện của những ông già Noel mang đến hàng triệu món quà cũng như niềm vui cho giới trẻ và các em nhỏ. Chương trình diễu hành “Ông già Noel” sẽ diễn ra vào lúc 20h, ngày 24/12.



Không chỉ các em nhỏ mà các bạn trẻ cũng yêu thích và vây quanh các ông già Noel.
Tiếp nối không khí lễ hội là bữa tiệc âm nhạc “Hoà nhịp sắc màu” diễn ra vào 22h, ngày 31/12. Đây là sự kiện lớn nhất trong chuỗi hoạt động mừng năm mới 2016 của Đầm Sen với sự xuất hiện của các phù thủy âm nhạc cùng những bản phối sôi động. Đêm nhạc như một hành trình đưa khán giả du hành vòng quanh thế giới với những giai điệu chào năm mới đặc trưng ở khắp năm châu.



Du khách sẽ hòa cùng đoàn vũ công lần lượt chinh phục các vũ điệu đặc trưng từng quốc gia Hula (Hawaii), Cancan (Pháp), Samba (Brazil)...
Đặc biệt, tất cả du khách sẽ hòa nhịp hô vang đếm ngược 60 giây sau cùng của năm 2015 và hân hoan chào đón những giây phút đầu tiên của năm 2016 bằng những chùm pháo hoa rực rỡ trên bầu trời đêm. Giới trẻ còn có cơ hội tham gia lễ hội ẩm thực dịp năm mới với hơn 100 món ăn đặc trưng của nhiều quốc gia với ba phong cách khác nhau như nướng, chiên và hấp. Đi kèm với các món ăn là những loại thức uống hợp phong cách như rượu vang, cooktail, các loại bia tươi, bia chai và nước giải khát.



Ở mỗi thể loại, sẽ có hơn 50 món ăn ngon được bố trí thành khu vực riêng biệt để khách hàng dễ dàng chọn lựa.

Lễ hội ẩm thực sẽ diễn ra trong 4 ngày, từ 9h, ngày 31/12 đến 3/1/2016. Song song đó, nhiều hoạt động hấp dẫn liên tục diễn ra như show diễu hành “Chào năm mới 2016” với các nhân vật ngộ nghĩnh, nhảy múa các vũ điệu sôi động, giao lưu và chụp ảnh với khách tham quan; biểu diễn bartender đường phố, biểu diễn nhạc Acoustic, xiếc, ảo thuật, múa lửa...

Thông tin về chương trình, tham khảo thêm tại đây: http://damsenpark.com.vn/vi/hoatdong/321-tet-dl-2016

----------


## hangnt

*Đón Giáng sinh với đêm nhạc EDM miễn phí*

*Đêm nhạc Exciting Habeco sẽ diễn ra vào 18h - 23h, ngày 24/12 tại Trung tâm triển lãm Vân Hồ, Hà Nội.*



Đêm nhạc có sự tham gia của ca sĩ Tuấn Hưng.
Exciting Habeco là chương trình nghệ thuật giải trí với dòng nhạc điện tử (EDM) kết hợp cùng những bản hit được giới trẻ yêu thích nhưng được phối lại theo cách hoàn toàn mới. Đêm nhạc quy tụ những ca sĩ nổi tiếng như Tuấn Hưng, Lưu Hương Giang, Nam Cường, Cường Seven, cùng các DJ hàng đầu như Slim V và King Lady với sự dẫn dắt của MC Danh Tùng và sự chỉ đạo nghệ thuật của nhạc sĩ Hồ Hoài Anh.

Exciting Habeco là dịp để các bạn trẻ thể hiện cá tính, phong cách và thưởng thức một chương trình âm nhạc ngoài trời thực sự hoành tráng, bùng cháy. Chương trình do Bia Hà Nội tổ chức nhằm tri ân khách hàng trong năm qua. Đêm nhạc Exciting Habeco diễn ra vào 18h – 23h, ngày 24/12, tại Trung tâm triển lãm Vân Hồ, số 2 Hoa Lư, phường Lê Đại Hành, quận Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội. Thông tin về chương trình xem tại đây: https://www.facebook.com/excitinghabeco.com.vn

----------


## hangnt

*Sự kiện 'Countdown 2016' tại Hạ Long*
*
Đêm đếm ngược có sự tham dự của các nghệ sĩ nổi tiếng như Nhật Thủy Idol, 'cá sấu chúa' Quỳnh Nga... với những bài hát, điệu nhảy sôi động.*

Đêm 31/12 tới, tại Tổ hợp thương mại và giải trí Halong Marine Plaza, chương trình “Countdown 2016” sẽ trở lại với quy mô hoành tráng và sôi động. Đến với chương trình, khán giả sẽ có cơ hội được thưởng thức nhiều tiết mục nghệ thuật đặc sắc với sự xuất hiện của ca sĩ Nhật Thủy Idol, “cá sấu chúa” Quỳnh Nga, “Giọng hát Việt” Dương Trần Nghĩa, nhóm nhạc S – Model, nhóm Domino cùng DJ Thảo Bebe... và nhiều nghệ sĩ tên tuổi khác. Với sự đầu tư kỹ lưỡng và công phu, những ca khúc hit của các ca sĩ, các nhóm nhạc cùng giai điệu DJ sôi động và vũ điệu bốc lửa trên sân khấu, chương trình sẽ là sự lựa chọn thú vị để bạn gặp gỡ và chia sẻ giây phút chuyển giao năm mới cùng bạn bè và người thân.



Đêm hội năm nay quy tụ nhiều ca sĩ tên tuổi như Nhật Thủy Idol.
Khởi nguồn từ một sự kiện đón năm mới của riêng thành phố New York từ năm 1907, ngày nay, chương trình “Countdown” trở thành một trong những sự kiện được mong đợi nhất trong năm tại nhiều quốc gia. Tại Việt Nam, bên cạnh các thành phố lớn như Hà Nội, TP HCM và Đà Nẵng, chương trình cũng đã nhận được sự ủng hộ của giới trẻ Hạ Long. Đây là một dịp hiếm có trong năm để các bạn trẻ có thể quây quần bên gia đình và bạn bè, cùng nhìn lại chặng đường một năm qua và vững tin hy vọng cho một năm mới với nhiều may mắn, hạnh phúc.



“Cá sấu chúa” Quỳnh Nga.
Điểm nhấn của đêm hội là khoảnh khắc khi MC khởi xướng, tất cả mọi người sẽ hòa nhịp hô vang đếm ngược 60 giây sau cùng của năm 2015 và hân hoan chào đón những giây phút đầu tiên của năm 2016 bằng những chùm pháo sáng rực rỡ trên bầu trời đêm Hạ Long. Theo kế hoạch, tất cả chương trình sẽ được diễn ra tại sân khấu quảng trường Đài phun nước trong suốt 4 tiếng liên tục từ 20h, ngày 31/12.

Trao đổi với đại diện BIM Group, đơn vị tổ chức chương trình cho biết từ năm 2013, đêm hội “Countdown” đã trở thành một hoạt động văn hóa quen thuộc trong đời sống của người dân địa phương và các khách du lịch đến với Hạ Long. Với mong muốn đem đến những trải nghiệm khác biệt cho người xem, đơn vị tổ chức luôn cố gắng đầu tư cả chất xám và tài chính cho mỗi chương trình. Sự kiện “Countdown 2016” sẽ để lại một dấu ấn đẹp trong lòng khán giả địa phương và các du khách. Đây cũng là đóng góp của tập đoàn BIM nhằm phát triển đời sống văn hóa và xã hội của thành phố Hạ Long nói riêng và tỉnh Quảng Ninh nói chung.



“Giọng hát Việt” Dương Trần Nghĩa.
“Countdown” là chương trình hoàn toàn miễn phí cho khán giả tham dự. Để tìm hiểu thêm về những yếu tố bất ngờ của chương trình, khán giả có thể truy cập vào trang fanpage sự kiện tại đây: https://www.facebook.com/HalongMarinePlaza/

----------


## hangnt

*11 khu resort gần Hà Nội cho cả gia đình dịp tết Dương Lịch*

*Những resort gần Hà Nội với đủ tiện nghi, cảnh quan thiên nhiên đẹp luôn là lựa chọn hàng đầu cho kỳ nghỉ Tết dương lịch đang đến gần.*

*Văn Minh Resort*

Chỉ cách Hà Nội chừng 30km, gần quốc lộ 6 theo hướng đi về phía Hà Đông, Văn Minh resort có khung cản khá giản dị đơn sơ và đặc biệt gần gũi với thiên nhiên. Resort khá phù hợp với những gia đình hay nhóm bạn lựa chọn 1 chuyến đi trong ngày hoặc ngắn ngày. 


Các Hà Nội chỉ khoảng 30km, giá phòng lại khá mềm nên đây resort này không khiến bạn phải suy nghĩ nhiều về giá tiền. Tới đây bạn có thể thư giãn khám phá thiên nhiên, câu cá hay thảnh thơi ngắm cảnh thưởng thức những món ăn đồng quê Sơn Tây.


_Khoảng cách: 30km
Giá phòng: 800.000 – 2.000.000 đồng_

*Thảo Viên Resort*

Thảo Viên Resort là một không gian gần gũi và thân thiện cho kỳ nghỉ ngắn ngày gần Hà Nội của các đại gia đình. Resort là một quần thể nghỉ dưỡng gồm 28 phòng phòng nghỉ tiện nghi, bể bơi công nghệ lọc nước Tây Ban Nha, nhà hàng, sân tennis và khuôn viên rộng 14 hecta. 


Hệ thống phòng trong resort là những ngôi nhà nhỏ nằm trên triền đồi được xây dựng theo kiểu nhà gạch truyền thống cùng với trang thiết bị đạt tiêu chuẩn. Không chỉ nhiều tiện ích giải trí, Thảo Viên resort còn được biết đến với khu trượt cỏ lớn nhất miền Bắc nên rất hợp cho những hoạt động ngoài trời.


_Khoảng cách: 40km
Giá phòng: 950.000 – 2.000.000 đồng_

*Tre Nguồn Resort*

Resort này nằm ngay bên dòng sông Đà với tổng diện tích khoảng 2,5 héc ta này có khung cảnh thơ mộng, hữu tình và đáng mến. Hệ thống phòng nghỉ ở đây được thiết kế theo hướng gần gũi với thiên nhiên đồng quê. Bao quanh là những đồng cỏ xanh mướt hay khóm tre mát mắt. 


Tại đây, bạn sẽ được thư giãn cơ thể với nguồn nước nóng tự nhiên ở khu vực này, đồng thời bạn còn có cơ hội được tận hưởng cảm giác tinh tế khi đắm chìm trong khoảng không gian mênh mông cuốn hút, nghỉ ngơi trong những căn phòng biệt thự sang trọng và thưởng thức những món ăn ngon.

Nét đặc trư*ng của Tản Đà Spa Resort là dịch vụ chăm sóc sức khoẻ với hệ thống bể bơi nư*ớc khoáng ngoài trời và bể nước khoáng nóng trong nhà, đư*ợc khai thác từ nguồn nư*ớc khoáng tự nhiên đã qua kiểm nghiệm. Đồng thời với không gian khá lớn yên bình và hiền hòa, đây đang dần trở thành điểm đến cho nhóm bạn trẻ hoặc gia đình trong những kỳ dã ngoại cuối tuần hoặc ngày lễ.

_Khoảng cách từ Hà Nội: 60km
Giá phòng: Từ 1.500.000 - 2.000.000 đồng /đêm_

*Sông Hồng resort*

Sông Hồng resort đạt tiêu chuẩn 4 sao với loại phòng khá đa dạng, từ khách sạn cho tới biệt thự hay villa gần sông. Tới đây, bạn sẽ có cảm giác gần gũi như ở ngôi nhà của mình với thiết kế khá mộc mạc và thân thiên. 


Nằm trên bán đảo hồ Đầm Vạc - nơi được coi là lá phổi xanh của thành phố Vĩnh Yên hiền hòa, tươi đẹp, Sông Hồng resort thực sự là điểm đến lý tưởng đối với du khách trong và ngoài nước vào mỗi dịp nghỉ ngơi, hội họp.

_Khoảng cách: 80km
Giá phòng: 1.500.000 – 3.000.000 đồng_

*Le Mont Bavi Resort & Spa*

Resort được thiết kế theo lối kiến trúc cổ điển thiên về đồ gỗ, nhưng lại chấm phá bởi nét hiện đại, sang trọng và gần gũi. Với số lượng phòng tương đối ít, chỉ khoảng 55 phòng cùng nhiều loại phòng khác nhau như Villa, khách sạn hay Bungalow, Le Mont Bavi mang tới cảm giác riêng tư bởi các phòng đều thiết kế biệt lập. Phần lớn các phòng đều có view hướng vườn cây và có ban công riêng.


Tại resort gần Hà Nội này, các gia đình có thể dành thời gian cùng chiếc xe đạp đưa các bé đi khám phá các di tích Pháp cổ, hệ thực vật phong phú hay khu vui chơi trẻ em với sân bóng và khu playground nhiều trò phối hợp.

_Khoảng cách: 60km
Giá phòng: 2.000.000 - 3.000.000 đồng_

*Emeralda Ninh Binh Resort & Spa*

Emeralda Resort & Spa có vị trí khá đắc địa và đặc sắc khi không mất quá nhiều thời gian để di chuyển tới những địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng như Vân Long, Tam Cốc – Bích Động, Tràng An – Bái Đính hay vườn quốc gia Cúc Phương. Và đây cũng là resort có tiêu chuẩn cao nhất cùng phong cách thiết kế đậm chất hoài cổ mà bạn nhất định không nên bỏ qua một khi đã tới Ninh Bình.


Được thiết kế theo hơi thở của làng quê Bắc Bộ xưa với những Xóm Đoài, Xóm Mít, Xóm Đông... tại đây bạn sẽ được đắm mình trong một không gian xanh mướt, yên bình. Resort được thiết kế với vật liệu tự nhiên, nội thất bằng gỗ. Hầu hết các phòng nghỉ đều có ban công, sân vườn chung của từng nhà hay từng “xóm”. Resort cũng có bể bơi chung, khu nhà hàng hay quầy bar.

_Khoảng cách: 150km
Giá phòng: 2.500.000 – 3.000.000 đồng_

*Tam Dao Belvedere Resort*

Được biết đến là resort đẹp nhất và tiêu chuẩn tốt nhất tại Tam Đảo, Belveder Resort & Spa luôn là lựa chọn của nhiều du khách vào dịp lễ tết nói chung cũng như kỳ nghỉ Tết dương lịch nói chung. Nằm ở sườn núi Tam Đảo với view thoáng đáng, không khí trong lành, phong cảnh thiên nhiên thơ mộng, đây là điểm nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn lý tưởng và tuyệt đẹp.


Tọa lạc trong khuôn viên rộng gần 30 ha, Tam Đảo Belvedere Resort bao gồm nhiều biệt thự sang trọng, với ban công riêng nhìn ra toàn cảnh rừng núi. Resort có không gian thoáng đãng, ở vị trí cao với tầm nhìn vươn xa ra vùng núi Tam Đảo.
_
Khoảng cách: 80km
Giá phòng: 2.500.000 – 3.500.000 đồng_

*Flamingo Đại Lải Resort & Spa*

Được biết đến với diện tích và không gian ngoài trời khá lớn. Flamingo Đại Lải đang dần trở thành điểm đến gần Hà Nội được nhiều gia đình lựa chọn mỗi dịp cuối tuần hay lễ tết. Chỉ với khoảng 1,5 tiếng di chuyển từ Hà Nội, du khách đã có cơ hội được trải nghiệm một không gian thoáng đãng với nhiều cây xanh, hồ nước và nhà hàng được thiết kế đặc sắc. 



Ảnh: website resort
Hệ thống phòng nghỉ ở resort cũng được phân loại với nhiều mức giá và thiết kế khác nhau, phù hợp với cả gia đình lớn hay cặp đôi mới cưới. Hầu như các phòng tải resort đều được xây dựng theo hình mẫu biệt thự, có bể bơi riêng và rất gần gũi với thiên nhiên.

Flamingo Đại Lải được nhắc đến với diện tích siêu khủng, cảm quan tự nhiên được chăm chút và đem lại cảm giác thư thái khi trải nghiệm. Nhiều du khách tới đây không chỉ để nghỉ ngơi mà còn để thỏa mãn nhu cầu khám phá thiên nhiên, rèn dũa tay nghề chụp ảnh của chính mình, bởi ở đây có rất nhiều góc máy để du khách khai thác.

_Khoảng cách: 80km
Giá phòng: 3.000.000 – 4.000.000_ 

*Vinpearl Hạ Long Bay Resort* 

Vinpearl Hạ Long Bay Resort là một trong những khu nghỉ dưỡng đẹp nhất nhì ở Hạ Long. Chỉ cách Thủ đô Hà Nội hơn 3 giờ lái xe lại nằm riêng biệt trên đảo Rều, sở hữu tầm nhìn lý tưởng ra biển, đây sẽ là nơi bạn được tận hưởng kỳ nghỉ Tết dương lịch thật thoải mái, tiện nghi.


Khu nghỉ dưỡng này gồm 384 phòng khách sạn với đầy đủ tiện nghi được thiết kế theo phong cách hoàng gia cầu kỳ và lộng lẫy. Ngoài ra ở đây còn có khu dịch vụ giải trí, ẩm thực sang trọng; bến du thuyền và quần thể spa trên biển để đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu thư giãn của gia đình bạn.

_Khoảng cách: 170km
Giá phòng: từ 2.500.000 đồng_

*Fusion Resort Sầm Sơn*

Là một trong những resort sang trọng bậc nhất tại bãi biển Sầm Sơn, với 70 căn biệt thự biệt lập có hồ bơi riêng, Fusion Resort là một điểm đến lý tưởng cho kỳ nghỉ Tết dương lịch.


Khu nghỉ dưỡng này còn có các lựa chọn spa đặc sắc, dịch vụ chăm sóc sức khỏe và làm đẹp đã bao gồm trong giá phòng, do đó đến đây bạn tha hồ nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn một cách đúng nghĩa. Ngoài ra Fusion Sầm Sơn còn có nhà hàng cao cấp, câu lạc bộ trên biển và đặc biệt là hệ thống golf links 18 lỗ mới lạ và ít có ở các khu nghỉ dưỡng miền Bắc. 

_Khoảng cách: 180km 
Giá phòng tham khảo: từ  4,000,000VND/đêm_

----------


## hangnt

*Đại Nam giảm giá vé dịp Tết Dương lịch*

*Đến Đại Nam vào dịp Tết Dương lịch này, du khách sẽ được giảm 50% giá vé vào cổng trong ba ngày 1, 2, 3/1/2016.* 



Với những hạng mục nổi bật như Kim điện, vườn thú mở Đại Nam, khu dã ngoại, khu vui chơi giải trí, các khu kỳ quan nhân tạo tái hiện, mô phỏng những di tích, tín ngưỡng, cảnh đẹp mang đặc trưng đất nước…, khu du lịch Đại Nam là điểm đến hấp dẫn cho du khách.



Trong dịp Tết Dương lịch này, du khách sẽ được giảm 50% giá vé vào cổng trong ba ngày 1, 2, 3/1/2016. Đây không phải lần đầu tiên khu du lịch áp dụng hình thức giảm giá vé, vào những ngày lễ Tết, Đại Nam thường mở cửa chào đón du khách tham quan.



Đại diện khu du lịch chia sẻ việc giảm giá vé nhằm tạo điều kiện cho du khách tham quan, vui chơi khi đến Đại Nam, đồng thời, đáp lại mong muốn ghé thăm các công trình danh thắng, khu vui chơi của người dân. 



Đây cũng là dịp để tri ân các khách hàng yêu mến Đại Nam ngay từ những ngày đầu thành lập.



Bên cạnh những hoạt động thăm quan và trò chơi giải trí, trong ngày Tết Dương lịch, khu du lịch sẽ có các chương trình ca nhạc kịch, trình diễn thời trang áo tắm đặc sắc với sự góp mặt của Thanh Duy Idol, Hồ Quang Hiếu, Hồ Việt Trung, The Men và các siêu mẫu.

Sự kiện sẽ đem đến cho du khách những giờ phút thư giãn thoải mái, sảng khoái qua những ca khúc mừng năm mới, tiểu phẩm hài, hài kịch ngắn vui nhộn.



Động vật hoang dã trong khu du lịch.
_(Nguồn: KDL Đại Nam)_

----------


## hangnt

*Điểm vui chơi ngon, bổ, rẻ cho 3 ngày nghỉ Tết dương lịch ở Hà Nội, Sài Gòn*

*Nếu bạn đang băn khoăn Tết Dương lịch đi đâu thì hãy tham khảo những điểm vui chơi hấp dẫn dưới đây.

HÀ NỘI

1. Lễ hội đếm ngược chào 2016 ở Hà Nội*

Bên cạnh lễ hội đếm ngược ở Lý Thái Tổ giới trẻ Hà Nội năm nay cũng sẽ có cơ hội tham gia một lễ hội âm nhạc khác cũng rất hoành tráng diễn ra ở quảng trường CMT8 Nhà hát lớn Hà Nội với chủ đề Hào Khí Thăng Long.thì hãy tham khảo những điểm vui chơi hấp dẫn dưới đây.


Mở màn với chủ đề “Muôn hoa muôn sắc, Chào năm mới 2016”, khán giả sẽ được sống lại những giây phút lịch sử của Thăng Long qua những giai điệu mượt mà cùng những màn biểu diễn của hơn 100 nghệ sĩ đến từ nhà hát nghệ thuật đương đại Việt Nam. Ngoài ra chương trình này còn có sự tham gia của nhiều ca sĩ có tiếng như Touliver, King Lady, Minh Trí và các ca sĩ trẻ hàng đầu Việt Nam: Tóc Tiên, Minh Hằng, Trọng Hiếu, Hoàng Tôn, nhóm 365, Văn Mai Hương...

Không xa đó là lễ hội đếm ngược diễn ra ở khu vực tượng đài Lý Thái Tổ. Tại lễ hội này bạn sẽ được đắm chìm trong những màn trình diễn đỉnh cao về cả ánh sáng lẫn âm thành. Chưa kể trong đêm đếm ngược còn có những ngôi sao hàng đầu Việt Nam như Mỹ Tâm, Uyên Linh… hay DJ Smith Agent Smith - Nhà sản xuất nhạc kiêm DJ nổi tiếng từng đảm nhiệm vai trò DJ/sản xuất cho Rihanna, Reggie Bush, Paris Hilton…

*2. Ký ức Hà Nội*

Đây là sự kiện du lịch văn hóa hấp dẫn đón chào năm mới 2016. Với lối trang trí đậm chất phố xá Hà Nội xưa, đến đây, thế hệ người lớn tuổi hoài niệm về một miền ký ức sâu lắng còn thế hệ trẻ được tìm hiểu và trải nghiệm về một Hà Nội xưa với những dấu ấn vàng son một thuở. Đặc biệt, du khách sẽ được tìm lại ký ức về bia mậu dịch thời bao cấp qua không gian ẩm thực bên trong Hoàng thành. Chương trình Ký ức Hà Nội diễn ra từ 28/12 đến 4/1 tại Hoàng thành Thăng Long (36 Điện Biên Phủ).

*
3. Không gian trải nghiệm “Đồ chơi - trò chơi dân gian cho trẻ em”* 

Mục đích của chương trình này là đưa trẻ em trở về với những đồ chơi, trò chơi truyền thống; cùng hành trình về với ký ức tuổi thơ của cha ông nhằm góp phần bảo tồn các di sản văn hóa phi vật thể, đánh thức hồn dân tộc ẩn tàng trong mỗi em nhỏ thông qua các trò chơi dân gian. Tại đây các em sẽ được tham gia chơi chuyền, ô ăn quan, làm cào cào lá, tò he, chuồn chuồn tre, bắn bi, đá cầu, bịt mắt bắt dê, mèo đuổi chuột, thả đỉa ba ba, rồng rắn lên mây, kéo co...


Chương trình diễn ra ở  Hoàng thành Thăng Long, Hoàng Diệu từ 31/12/2015 - 3/1/2016. Buổi sáng từ 9h00 đến 11h30 và chiều từ 13h30 đến 17h30). Ngoài ra ở đây còn có những buổi dạy làm đèn ông sao, vẽ mặt nạ giấy của các nghệ nhân.
*
4. Đi du lịch gần Hà Nội*

Nhân kỳ nghỉ cuối tuần kiêm nghỉ Tết dương lịch, gia đình bạn có thể cùng nhau đi du lịch đến những resort gần Hà Nội như Flamingo Đại Lải hay Văn Minh resort. Còn nếu muốn đi về trong ngày những địa điểm picnic như núi Hàm Lợn hay vườn Quốc gia Ba Vì sẽ là lựa chọn khá lý tưởng. Chỉ cần chuẩn bị đồ ăn rồi tới liên hoan là bạn sẽ cho một chuyến đi thú vị, khó quên.



Có rất nhiều vị trí có thể cắm trại nghỉ lại. (Ảnh: facebook dulichhamlon)
*SÀI GÒN

1. Đi Count Down* 

Cũng giống như Hà Nội, Sài Gòn không thiếu nhưng địa điểm để người dân đón năm mới. Lễ hội đếm ngược ở phố đi bộ Nguyễn Huệ là sự kiện rất tiêu biểu ở Sài Gòn. Lễ hội bắt đầu vào lúc 21h, gồm nhiều ca sĩ khách mời nổi tiếng trong và ngoài nước cùng nhiều trò chơi đặc sắc để giới trẻ cùng hòa mình vào không khí của lễ hội.


Ngoài ra còn một số tụ điểm count doưn miễn phí khác cũng rất thú vị như lễ hội đếm ngược VPBank Countdown
diễn ra ở công viên 23/9, Phường Phạm Ngũ Lão với những màn biểu diễn âm nhạc sôi động EDM và âm nhạc truyền thống Việt Nam, được trình diễn bởi 3 nhà sản xuất âm nhạc hàng đầu: Quốc Trung, Hoàng Anh và SlimV. Hoặc bạn có thể tham gia đếm ngược ở chương trình Journey to Wonderland diễn ra Hồ Bán Nguyệt, quận 7. Chương trình diễn ra từ 16 giờ đến nửa đêm 31/12. Ngoài khu vực VIP, các khu vực còn lại được vào tự do.

*2. Đi du lịch, nghỉ dưỡng*

Gần Sài Gòn có rất điểm du lịch, khu nghỉ dưỡng cho những chuyến đi ngắn ngày. Một số khu resort gần Sài Gòn  bạn có thể tham khảo như An Lâm Saigon River, La Maison De Campagne Resort, Tropicana. Còn muốn cả nhà hay nhóm bạn được thỏa mái vui chơi, vận động thì những địa điểm như khu du lịch Suối Mơ (khu Long Bình); công Viên Cá Koi Rin Rin Park - Vườn Nhật Bản; Khu Du lịch Suối Tiên; Du lịch biển Cần Giờ là lựa chọn khá lý tưởng.


*3. Đi xem phim*

Nhẹ nhàng hơn, hãy lên lịch thư giãn bằng những bộ phim hấp dẫn. Hiện tại các cụm rạp như CGV, Lotte Cinema, Platinum, BDH đều đang trình chiếu hàng loạt các bộ phim hay nhưhư: Star wars - Thần lực thức tỉnh, Em là bà nội của anh, Già gân, mỹ nhân và găngtơ, Ranh giới chết hay Snoopy - The Peanuts Movie.

----------

